# 1 year anniversary



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

Had the Cruze for a year. 42,500 miles, 1000.3 gallons used, 42.5 MPG average for the year. Not bad for hardly even trying to get good mileage. Still very happy with the car. Fuel filter change message illuminated yesterday, I thought that came on at 50,000 miles, maybe it was triggered annually. Hit a stupid deer. so much for my unblemished car. All in all I am very glad I bought the car.


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

Huh, one year and your car is still treating you good and you still enjoy her. That's great. I have had women after one year don't have that kind of a track record.


----------



## Turbodsl Cruze (May 4, 2014)

I think I remember reading in another post that the fuel filter replacement reminder will show up on the DIC after 1000 gallons of fuel passes through the filter.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## vwgtiglx (Jun 13, 2013)

What he said - he just beat me to it.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

A little over 1 year and 65K miles here. You're not too far behind me lol


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hey Scott,

Happy one year anniversary! We appreciate any feedback you have regarding your Cruze. If you have any positive feedback that you would like to share about your dealer, we can always send them a compliment. I’m sorry to hear about you hitting a deer, I’m sure that was a bummer. We would be happy to document any update you all may have or if there are any concerns you would like to address. We are only a PM away!

Kristen A.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

I am going to be lucky to break 10k miles on my one year anniversary haha.


----------



## Su8pack1 (Apr 17, 2014)

ccasion14:


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

65K !!! WOW. That's allot of time in the seat. You are the trailblazer for this vehicle. I don't think I have ever done more than 45K in a year. Neither one of us will be leasing vehicles any time soon I guess.


----------



## alyupe11 (Jun 9, 2013)

Excellent... glad to hear the diesels are holding up mechanically.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Scott M. said:


> 65K !!! WOW. That's allot of time in the seat. You are the trailblazer for this vehicle. I don't think I have ever done more than 45K in a year. Neither one of us will be leasing vehicles any time soon I guess.


Haha yeah, leasing is definitely out for me. Plus, I have 3 other cars that I drive regularly too. I would say I actually drive 80K per year.


----------



## Luigi (Jun 16, 2013)

Today is my 1 year. 18.6k miles. Still love it to death.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Zenturi (Jan 25, 2014)

diesel said:


> Haha yeah, leasing is definitely out for me. Plus, I have 3 other cars that I drive regularly too. I would say I actually drive 80K per year.


Sounds like you'll be the first 100K poster on here.

I thought I drove a lot when I was putting 25K a year on my old Mazda. And I made out-of-town trips to go sightseeing practically every weekend. You must be driving constantly.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Geezus how far do you guys work?



Zenturi said:


> Sounds like you'll be the first 100K poster on here.


Nah there's been at least one Cruzer (maybe 2) with over 100k. He's got a review thread on it n


----------



## Samuel (Jun 4, 2014)

I have a 2012 I bought with 6 miles on it in July of 2012 she just turned 72k

Sent from my cat


----------



## Luigi (Jun 16, 2013)

Samuel said:


> I have a 2012 I bought with 6 miles on it in July of 2012 she just turned 72k
> 
> Sent from my cat


This is the DIESEL forum. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Zenturi said:


> Sounds like you'll be the first 100K poster on here.
> 
> I thought I drove a lot when I was putting 25K a year on my old Mazda. And I made out-of-town trips to go sightseeing practically every weekend. You must be driving constantly.


I plan on doing another writeup at 100K just like I did at 50K. I am at 67K as of this writing and if my same driving habits keep up, I should hit 100K in 4-5 months.


----------

